# roll call for woodland show



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos going


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

clown confusion 
Sugar Rush
Death by Desire


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

You forgot got one but they will have to wait to see lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> You forgot got one but they will have to wait to see lol


if its in its full finnished stage by then?!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> if its in its full finnished stage by then?!


all i know is im going to lay the smack down if its not in cali by next week


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Chucky will be there.. already pre reg.....


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll be out with some new goodies on my bike


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

ill be there for sure... with a few surprises myself


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What show?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Its going to be a good show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Chucky will be there.. already pre reg.....


Cool ive been wanting to see ur bike in person


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Chucky will be there.. already pre reg.....


awsome man! cant wait to see it up close!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

RoadRunner will be there..!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any pics from the show?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> RoadRunner will be there..!


 nice.. cant wait to see this an everyone elses bikes that are comin out. sounds like a huge turn out is going to show....


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

i"ll be there !


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol im waiting for you to postof massive attack at the show


socios b.c. prez said:


> Any pics from the show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Lol im waiting for you to postof massive attack at the show


 The only way it will be at the show is in the trunk of my car.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> The only way it will be at the show is in the trunk of my car.


 well shit whats it gonna take to get it out of the trunk an into the show lights g.... hella people waitin to see it, an just as many willin to help you get it to that point.... platers are at about 4 weeks turn around, body work couple days then paint. no excuses g lets make it happen........!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT WILL BE THERE 
CHILDHOOD DREAMS NORTHBAY.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Cool ive been wanting to see ur bike in person





SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> awsome man! cant wait to see it up close!


Thx Homies... yeah its gonna be one hell of a drive for us but TonyO needs to qualify... Im hoping all my new parts will be done by then hno:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Lucky west coasters getting all the shows! :werd:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby:We're goin too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> well shit whats it gonna take to get it out of the trunk an into the show lights g.... hella people waitin to see it, an just as many willin to help you get it to that point.... platers are at about 4 weeks turn around, body work couple days then paint. no excuses g lets make it happen........!


Whos waiting to see it? I think everyone forgot about my project.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby:We're goin too


 Tell Mike I cant make it today.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> well shit whats it gonna take to get it out of the trunk an into the show lights g.... hella people waitin to see it, an just as many willin to help you get it to that point.... platers are at about 4 weeks turn around, body work couple days then paint. no excuses g lets make it happen........!


 Im willing to help out to


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Whos waiting to see it? I think everyone forgot about my project.


 You know we want to see it done come on bro i lost intrest wen i got into the cars but im getting back into it if i can try and do it i know you can bro we are here to help you so take it


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

kajumbo said:


> PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT WILL BE THERE
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS NORTHBAY.


 childhood dreams in santa rosa is nice to hear about that! this is elias from Santa Rosa GT, if the gods alow see you in woodland


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

A el jalisco le gusta la........ Oh wait sorry wrong topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> You know we want to see it done come on bro i lost intrest wen i got into the cars but im getting back into it if i can try and do it i know you can bro we are here to help you so take it


It will be ready when its ready.


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

~JALISCO~ said:


> childhood dreams in santa rosa is nice to hear about that! this is elias from Santa Rosa GT, if the gods alow see you in woodland


what it do homie,you gonna have the caddy out?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> It will be ready when its ready.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

DAM PUTING ALOT OF NEW THINGS ON MY BIKE JUST FOR THAT SHOW :boink:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> DAM PUTING ALOT OF NEW THINGS ON MY BIKE JUST FOR THAT SHOW :boink:[/QUOTEYou and me both,the old lady says she's gonna leave me if another package shows up for me,and I have 3 more on the way.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Tell Mike I cant make it today.


Gaby: Sorry I didn't see your message til just right now  well then he has tuesday n wednesday off if you're still interested and suprise suprise you have workspace to get your stuff done in so it should all come together more quickly.
(I Can't wait til my trike is done "Sigh":tears


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


>


Were going to need more the 21 seconds.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> DAM PUTING ALOT OF NEW THINGS ON MY BIKE JUST FOR THAT SHOW :boink:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: Sorry I didn't see your message til just right now  well then he has tuesday n wednesday off if you're still interested and suprise suprise you have workspace to get your stuff done in so it should all come together more quickly.
> (I Can't wait til my trike is done "Sigh":tears


I will be there wednesday to get that trike out of your way for sure.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

growmaster4 said:


> _SOCIOS_530_ said:
> 
> 
> > DAM PUTING ALOT OF NEW THINGS ON MY BIKE JUST FOR THAT SHOW :boink:[/QUOTEYou and me both,the old lady says she's gonna leave me if another package shows up for me,and I have 3 more on the way.
> ...


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

~JALISCO~ said:


> childhood dreams in santa rosa is nice to hear about that! this is elias from Santa Rosa GT, if the gods alow see you in woodland


I wish,but we be there fir sure.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Whos waiting to see it? I think everyone forgot about my project.


wtf I didn't know you were working on a project :roflmao:

Lil Raider will be there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> wtf I didn't know you were working on a project :roflmao:
> 
> Lil Raider will be there


cool ima try to move in on a friday so ill save u a spot


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Riddler Resurrected will be there!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> cool ima try to move in on a friday so ill save u a spot


 the building is gonna be blessed with some great bikes... HELLBOY is there should be ready by then.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

roll call 

clown confusion - me
Sugar Rush - me
Death by Desire - ce707
Chucky - ro-chucky
growmaster4 
tba - 96tein
RoadRunner - oneofakind
PLASTIC XPLOSIVE & MR. FLAMBOYANT
tba - lilmikew86
LA ARAÑA - SOCIOS_530
Lil Raider - el raider
Riddler Resurrected - e.c rolo
bank roll - tonyo


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> cool ima try to move in on a friday so ill save u a spot


thx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

gonna be some tough comptition,good luck to everyone


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Im just happy be able to show next to some top notch bikes mine out dated lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> i"ll be there !


with your bike?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> with your bike?


 i was just kidding lol , but i will be in vegas for sure im flying out there with justdeez are u going to vegas?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> i was just kidding lol , but i will be in vegas for sure im flying out there with justdeez are u going to vegas?


 i hear that sprockets will be there with issue one an issue two.. woodland an vegas....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> i hear that sprockets will be there with issue one an issue two.. woodland an vegas....[/QUOTEI heard the same lol cant wait


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> 96tein said:
> 
> 
> > i hear that sprockets will be there with issue one an issue two.. woodland an vegas....[/QUOTEI heard the same lol cant wait
> ...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I might even take my daughters '20 mild girls frame "Pretty In Pink" try to get it done it's Gunna be close..!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cant wait for this gold solution so i cant get these parts ready for the show


----------



## 2008mike (Oct 15, 2010)

Despicable minion is down to roll when were and what time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Flat tire.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Flat tire.


 lmao.... dont matter anymore, flat tires are the new custome point... i dont think you even gotta have rims anymoe either, i dunno though i cant keep up with all the new hip things these days. lol jk


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> lmao.... dont matter anymore, flat tires are the new custome point... i dont think you even gotta have rims anymoe either, i dunno though i cant keep up with all the new hip things these days. lol jk


a bike should look like a bike thats why i stay old school


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> a bike should look like a bike thats why i stay old school


I agree with u even the homie chris took car of the yeare 3 years in row and didnt have to chop shit up to win the car game its tired of the cars looking like a blob shit to win bikes went the same direction its sad but true maybe one day there will be a real bikes that looks like a bike win a tittle one bike i like and hope he does good is the gold one from elite san jose


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

One thing i learnd from real car builders is that sometimes simple is better


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> One thing i learnd from real car builders is that sometimes simple is better


wut up homie :420:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

What up bro how are u


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Baby step's might be there?? I need to visit some family in Sac Town..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> Baby step's might be there?? I need to visit some family in Sac Town..


u should come mike


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> u should come mike


 I have to make sure that my mom is ok. She has been in & out of the hospital for the past month. If she is ok I'll go..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> I have to make sure that my mom is ok. She has been in & out of the hospital for the past month. If she is ok I'll go..


sorry to hear that bro my prayers go to here that she get better


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Riddler Resurrected will be there!


Good luck, hit me up and let me know how it goes


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> sorry to hear that bro my prayers go to here that she get better


 Thank you Mike.... I would love to make it & kick it with all you guys from Sac-Town.. Something new for me.. I haven't been to a show that far north since super show '97.......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> Thank you Mike.... I would love to make it & kick it with all you guys from Sac-Town.. Something new for me.. I haven't been to a show that far north since super show '97.......


 i was there to


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> i was there to


 Yeah. My club @ the time show strong there..


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: If it's ready I might take Pain & Suffering on down to play


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Ill be there for sure!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Its going to be a good show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I was kicking back with homie jr an i told him to bring dripin 69 out there he said he might


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let's hype it up!!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

What up bro how are you


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

finaly pre reg:boink:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> What up bro how are you


 Sup homie. You ready for the show? I gotta talk to mike about getting the secret weapon ready for the show.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Im trying to get some stuff ready but it aint easy hit me up if u need any help with anything


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

SECRET WEAPON?:shh:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol u know it u got my number


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> SECRET WEAPON?:shh:


 Das rite!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Im trying to get some stuff ready but it aint easy hit me up if u need any help with anything


 Aight den homie.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

NOT FAIR I KANT WAIT!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Das rite!!!


hno:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

hope to see some of the clean bike there


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

hey does any 1 have the # to the guy always selling bike parts at the shows 
i want to try to raffle off a low ride bike or may b some parts


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> I was kicking back with homie jr an i told him to bring dripin 69 out there he said he might


 I will take it, think I'm gonna try to take it all apart and buff it or re-clear it, last time it had any paint work was 98.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

eastbay_drop said:


> I will take it, think I'm gonna try to take it all apart and buff it or re-clear it, last time it had any paint work was 98.


 Sounds good bro


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*








Bicycle Classes *

*12-inch 20-inch *
*(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes *
*Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) *
*Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)*
*AWARDS/PRIZES BIKE BEST OF SHOW BIKE WILL RECEIVE 2011 CHAMPIONSHIP BELT *







*
1. For each category three trophies will be awarded 
**2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00
**3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00**(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class.
If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)
**4. The following Special Awards will also be offered:
**Outstanding Paint; 
Outstanding Graphics; 
Outstanding Display; 
Outstanding Upholstery;
Outstanding Use of Accessories;
Outstanding Murals;
Outstanding Body Modifications; 
Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - 
Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)
**Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications. *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jeah


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for posting


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 350567
> hope to see some of the clean bike there


 Wats the entry fee for the bikes


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> Wats the entry fee for the bikes


$20 Pre-registration Till Sept. 11, 2011


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh already pre reg for your show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*


CE 707 said:



Oh already pre reg for your show

Click to expand...













Clown Confusion said:



ttt

Click to expand...




LaReinaDelMundo said:



$20 Pre-registration Till Sept. 11, 2011

Click to expand...

*


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

DAM GOING 2 BE A REAL GOOOD SHOWuffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Simon


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> DAM GOING 2 BE A REAL GOOOD SHOWuffin:


yup i want our bikes to shine so keep ur bike detailed


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup i want our bikes to shine so keep ur bike detailed


O YES SIR! IM GANA ACTUACLY SHINE IT UP FOR THIS ONE LOL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup i want our bikes to shine so keep ur bike detailed



if not Mikey will detail them for us


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Clownphobia - BillyTheKid......Spellbound - Kabel...
We Will Be There.....Pre-Reg in the mail.....


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

so we got this big list that keeps growin an growin........... what bikes are in what class, an what size catigory.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a street custom lol jk


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> Clownphobia - BillyTheKid......Spellbound - Kabel...
> We Will Be There.....Pre-Reg in the mail.....


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> TTT!!


 Is your bike ready? Were going to have slot of members in the house.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Is your bike ready? Were going to have slot of members in the house.


just need my rim trim and to redo my seat


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

If anyone needs gold platting before the show let me know


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> If anyone needs gold platting before the show let me know


Me lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

You got my number


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

(<----click)
Gaby: Pre reg 1 of 2 done


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

my lil boys pedal car well be there with some new things


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

[QUOTE
*


LaReinaDelMundo said:



$20 Pre-registration Till Sept. 11, 2011

Click to expand...

*


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can't wait


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Can't wait


CALL ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> CALL ME!!!!!!!!!


 I will call you when I get off work.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I will call you when I get off work.


ok!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Man times flying


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Man times flying


 team cali


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yup


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Yup


X2


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*













NORTHERN CALI !!! WILL BE HOSTING THE LAST SHOW & QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE WAY TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Orale


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

so team cali we always say group picture, but lets make it happen this time at the show. would be sick to have all the bikes in it as well just throwing it out there.........


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Can't wait



for what? is not like u going :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> for what? is not like u going :roflmao:


 Im going this time. I'm trying to get my secret weapon together for the show. We might have 10 bikes at this show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Im going this time. I'm trying to get my secret weapon together for the show. We might have 10 bikes at this show.



LOL ESTE WEY :run::x:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: The only way the group picture is going down is if we all agree on time and a place and then people can't leave early or wander around ..... instead of being at the picture site 

P.S I'm picture taker again !


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> hey does any 1 have the # to the guy always selling bike parts at the shows
> i want to try to raffle off a low ride bike or may b some parts


any 1


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

rite around the cornerhno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> LOL ESTE WEY :run::x:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wego


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

so i count about twenty so far...... anyone else? between clown ce an myself thats like six lol


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> so i count about twenty so far...... anyone else? between clown ce an myself thats like six lol


 Lol hella yea bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I think ima pay a visit to the homie chris roark at c&c customs tomorrow see bout some hardlines for the bike


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

do it.. get that ish hooked up....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

jeah


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

anyone lookin for some gold plating to get done before the show, hit up ce707 he can do it.. we are now 4 weeks out from woodland an six out on vegas.. he can do it for ya.. had him do a couple things on my bike an it honestly looks better then from a platting shop... he has pics of the work hit him up...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> anyone lookin for some gold plating to get done before the show, hit up ce707 he can do it.. we are now 4 weeks out from woodland an six out on vegas.. he can do it for ya.. had him do a couple things on my bike an it honestly looks better then from a platting shop... he has pics of the work hit him up...


Thanks bro


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE 



*NORTHERN CALI !!! WILL BE HOSTING THE LAST SHOW & QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE WAY TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW.* 
 





*THERE WILL BE A BEER GARDEN !!! 
FRIDAY & SATURDAY MOVE IN YOU CAN BRING YOUR COOLERS AND FOOD. ON SUNDAY DAY OF SHOW I WILL MAKE A LIST OF WHAT CAN BE BROUGHT IN AND POST. I ALSO WILL BE SPEAKING WITH VENDORS THAT THEY DO NEED TO MAKE IT AFFORDABLE FOR FOOD AND BEVERAGES AT THE SHOW. I KNOW IT GETS VERY EXPENSIVE ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HAVE CHILDREN. * 
*LOWRIDER QUEEN*





*http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*

*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION**.

**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
*









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.









**PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 
I HAVE BEEN RECEIVING OVERWELMING AMOUNT OF 
PRE-REGS. 
CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN BUT YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.









**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*​


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Riddler Resurrected (Aug 27, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have registered online about 2 weeks ago but havent got any confirmation.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I think u get the confirmation two weeks befor the show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Riddler Resurrected said:


> I have registered online about 2 weeks ago but havent got any confirmation.





Blue94cady said:


> I think u get the confirmation two weeks befor the show


PRE-REGISTRATION ENDS SEPT. 11th AND YOU WILL RECEIVE YOUR CONFIRMATION TWO WEEKS PRIOR TO SHOW


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> PRE-REGISTRATION ENDS SEPT. 11th AND YOU WILL RECEIVE YOU CONFIRMATION TWO WEEKS PRIOR TO SHOW


Gaby : Well that's good to know I was just about to call and ask about that


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby : Well that's good to know I was just about to call and ask about that


 Clown just text me an said lil cherry is done hows the other one comming out


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY WORLD WIDE 
WOULD BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!*


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> Clown just text me an said lil cherry is done hows the other one comming out


Gaby: I need to order the variegated can't find it in any of the stores around here :/ it'll take a couple of days but it gives him time to get it perfect b4 he does it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds good thank you


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

whens the woodland carshow


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

25th


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE



*NORTHERN CALI !!! WILL BE HOSTING THE LAST SHOW & QUALIFYING SHOW ON THE 2011 LRM TOUR THIS WILL BE THE LAST STOP ON THE WAY TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW.* 
 





*THERE WILL BE A BEER GARDEN !!! 
FRIDAY & SATURDAY MOVE IN YOU CAN BRING YOUR COOLERS AND FOOD. ON SUNDAY DAY OF SHOW I WILL MAKE A LIST OF WHAT CAN BE BROUGHT IN AND POST. **LOWRIDER QUEEN*





*REGARDING VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION.*
*IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW YOU CAN PRINTOUT VENDOR BOOTH APPLICATION**.

**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com*
*









PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR EMAIL WITH YOUR QUESTIONS.









**PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER 11,2011 

CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW : YOU CAN PRINT-OUT AND MAIL IT IN BUT YOU STILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE AND ATTACH PHOTOS.









**http://torresempirelowridermagazinetour.weebly.com/pre-registration-form.html*​


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS NORTHBAY WILL BE THERE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

kajumbo said:


> CHILDHOOD DREAMS NORTHBAY WILL BE THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great topic.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*YOU HEARD RIGHT THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​​*



*​​​


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

wher is the show goin to b at


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

woodland fair grounds


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Are u joking dude u live in woodland ware else would they have this show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

66 ROLLERZ ONLY said:


> *ROLLERZ ONLY WORLD WIDE
> WOULD BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!*



you mean in the building :biggrin: see ya there homieuffin:


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

i know i live in the ghetto i dont keep up with everything goin on i ask my boy juanito from socios my boy from manteca is coming in his impala ss


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

cANT WAIT GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> cANT WAIT GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> PRE-REGISTRATION ENDS SEPT. 11th AND YOU WILL RECEIVE YOUR CONFIRMATION TWO WEEKS PRIOR TO SHOW[/QUOTER the confirmetion going out by mail or email thanks


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

i finally pre reged on sunday:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

I pre regged Sunday too


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> PRE-REGISTRATION ENDS SEPT. 11th AND YOU WILL RECEIVE YOUR CONFIRMATION TWO WEEKS PRIOR TO SHOW


 *we are 6 days out from move in date an i still have not got a confirmation.....???? i registered a while back. any word whats up.*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

​








*









AZTECA WILL BE ARRIVING IN WOODLAND ON SATURDAY ON IT'S WAY TO THE 
LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW
**








THE GAME HEADLINES WOODLAND 




*​*THE GAME 
WILL BE IN WOODLAND 
SEPTEMBER 25th

*​*




*​*








BUY YOUR ADVANCE PRE-SALE TICKETS
ADULTS 17 AND UP $17
AGES 10 to 16 $10
CHILDREN 9 AN UNDER FREE
LOCATIONS:
DIMPLE RECORDS 


2433 Arden Way, Sacramento - (916) 925-2600

7830 Macy Plaza Drive, Citrus Heights - (916)962-3600
2500 16th Street, Sacramento - (916) 441-2500

212 F Street, Davis, CA 95616 - (530)750-0600
BARNEYS GOODTIME MUSIC


15 West Main Street 
Woodland, CA 9569
(530)662-6376
Open Weekdays 10am-7pm; Sat 10am-6pm; Sun 11am-5pm











YOU CAN ALSO PURCHASE THEM 
ON-LINE JUST CLICK ON LINK BELOW.









http://fs20.formsite.com/torresempire/form11/index.html

****************


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

DON'T WHERE YOU ARE CONFIRMED WILL EMAIL IT OUT TO YOU:thumbsup:


96tein said:


> *we are 6 days out from move in date an i still have not got a confirmation.....???? i registered a while back. any word whats up.*


*ANYONE WHO DID NOT MAKE THE PRE-REG. DEADLINE YOU CAN REGISTER EITHER SATURDAY OR SUNDAY 
VEHICLE $35* BIKE /MOTORCYCLE/SPECIAL INTEREST $30 
WE SUGGEST YOU ARRIVE EARLY DO TO THE AVAILABILITY 

HOPPERS CAN REGISTER UP TO SUNDAY 10A.M CUT OFF

FRIDAY 5:00 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. INDOOR ONLY
SATURDAY 6:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. INDOOR/OUTDOOR
SUNDAY 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. OUTDOOR

Yolo County Fairgrounds
1250 Gum Avenue
Woodland, CA 95776
September 25, 2011


We will have security guards Friday and Saturday there will be parking available for your trailer. Note that because of the amount of vehicles registered we will be judging indoor on Saturday evening.

THANK YOU EVERYONE 
MARCELLA
(916)204-8926*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

See u friday


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

x2 see everyone this weekend


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i was wondering wen i come friday to bring my bike can i bring my kids bikes an reg on friday also


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

if i didnt put an email on the entry form an dont get a conform letter what do i do


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Can we bring bar b q's in the show


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Alomst time!!!


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

96tein said:


> *we are 6 days out from move in date an i still have not got a confirmation.....???? i registered a while back. any word whats up.*


 X2 we haven't either


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

dave_st23 said:


> X2 we haven't either


 X3 we havn't received confirmation either do I need to call and make sure we're cool or what?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

lilmikew86 said:


> X3 we havn't received confirmation either do I need to call and make sure we're cool or what?


 *I HAVE A FEW SPOTS LEFT INDOOR EMAIL ME PIC OF BIKES IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE INSIDE*


dave_st23 said:


> X2 we haven't either


 *I HAVE A FEW SPOTS LEFT INDOOR EMAIL ME PIC OF BIKES IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE INSIDE*


kajumbo said:


> Can we bring bar b q's in the show


SORRY FAIRGROUNDS AND FIRE MARSHALS WILL NOT ALLOW


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

dave_st23 said:


> X2 we haven't either


YOUR CONFIRMED


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

lilmikew86 said:


> X3 we havn't received confirmation either do I need to call and make sure we're cool or what?


NAME UNDER SO I CAN CHECK


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> NAME UNDER SO I CAN CHECK


 Mike Weigate


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lilmikew86 said:


> Mike Weigate


hows the pinstripping


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YOUR CONFIRMED


 Thank you for the phone call my brother forgot to ask if there is going to be a fee for electricity


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

dave_st23 said:


> Thank you for the phone call my brother forgot to ask if there is going to be a fee for electricity


YOUR VERY WELCOME AND THERE IS NO CHARGE FOR ELECTRICITY.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> YOUR VERY WELCOME AND THERE IS NO CHARGE FOR ELECTRICITY.


 Thank you


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I finally got my confirmation I will be there saturday to set up  I cant wait


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

WILL BE FORSALE AT THIS SHOW BEST OFFER WANT IT GONE AS IS BUT NO SEAT REGULAR 5 BUTTON SEAT WITH AIR KIT GET AT ME IF INTRESTED


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> View attachment 366504
> WILL BE FORSALE AT THIS SHOW BEST OFFER WANT IT GONE AS IS BUT NO SEAT REGULAR 5 BUTTON SEAT WITH AIR KIT GET AT ME IF INTRESTED


 cool then i can start desiging the next one


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> cool then i can start desiging the next one


YES  ARANA PART 2!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yup make a statement with it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

we will have sprockets magazine on sale today an tomorrow for setup and will have a booth on sunday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Take a lot of pictures and post them up


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> yup make a statement with it


O YEA IAM!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: It's tomorrow I can't wait !


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

On my way to set up...


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> On my way to set up...


 Bike looks good


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

The line up so far is lookin real good...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

96tein said:


> The line up so far is lookin real good...


x2!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> x2!!


Looks so good I cant see pics!!!!!!!!


----------

